# Dung dịch vệ sinh tai mũi họng cho bé Ovix baby



## Ovixbaby (15/9/20)

OVIX BABY – Dung dịch vệ sinh tai mũi họng Ovix
Phòng ngừa và giảm triệu chứng viêm mũi dị ứng, viêm VA, viêm xoang, viêm tai giữa, viêm amidan, ho đờm ở trẻ sơ sinh, trẻ em và người lớn

ĐẶT HÀNG LIÊN HỆ:
Hotline: 0348966862
Giá sỉ cho đại lý, nhà thuốc, cộng tác viên nhập số lượng 25 lọ
Website: http://ovixbaby.com/
Ship hàng toàn quốc

1. Dung dịch xịt mũi cho trẻ em Ovix baby
Ovix baby xịt mũi phòng ngừa làm giảm triệu chứng viêm VA viêm mũi dị ứng ở trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ.
Thành phần: Không kháng sinh
- Dịch chiết thiết diệp nhất chi hoa
- Nano bạc
- nước cất




Dung dịch vệ sinh mũi OVIX baby

OVIX được VIỆN THỰC PHẨM CHỨC NĂNG
Đơn vị cấp: Trung tâm kiểm nghiệm - Viện thực phẩm chức năng, chứng nhân:
☑ KHÔNG có chứa các dẫn xuất của Corticoid.
☑ Đạt chuẩn vi sinh vật ( dưới 100 cfu/ml).





Giấy kiểm việm của viện thực phẩm chức năng

Công dụng: Hỗ trợ sát khuẩn, kháng viêm, phòng ngừa và làm giảm các triệu chứng viêm VA và viêm mũi dị ứng ở trẻ nhỏ.

2. Ovix xịt mũi người lớn
OVIX MŨI Dung dịch vệ sinh mũi người lớn hỗ trợ sát khuẩn,kháng viêm phòng ngừa và làm giảm các triệu chứng viêm xoang,viêm mũi dị ứng





Dùng cho người lớn viêm xoang, viêm mũi dị ứng

3. Dung dịch nhỏ tai Ovix
Ovix tai dung dịch vệ sinh tai dùng khi viêm tai giữa
THÀNH PHẦN:
Dịch chiết thất diệp nhất chi hoa
Nano bạc
Cồn 20 độ
CÔNG DỤNG:
Hỗ trợ sát khuẩn kháng viên, phòng ngừa và làm giảm các triệu chứng viêm tai giữa





Dung dịch vệ sinh tai Ovix tai

4. Dung dịch xịt họng Ovix
OVIX XỊT HỌNG GIẢI QUYẾT CÁC VẤN ĐỀ VỀ HỌNG
OVIX HỌNG – KHÔNG KHÁNG SINH
SỬ DỤNG TRONG TRƯỜNG HỢP:
Đau rát họng/viêm họng cấp/mạn/hạt
viêm amidan





Dung dịch vệ sinh họng Ovix dung khi viêm Amidan, viêm họng, ho đờm
THÀNH PHẦN: Glucose, Thất diệp nhất chi hoa, nano bạc, cồn 20 độ
CÔNG DỤNG: Hỗ trợ sát khuẩn, kháng viêm, phòng ngừa và giảm các triệu chứng viêm họng, viêm Amidan, ho do đờm.

ĐƠN VỊ CUNG CẤP SẢN PHẨM
Sản phẩm của công ty PHARMA Nhân Phú
Website: ovixbaby.com
Địa chỉ: Chung cư 789, Ngoại Giao Đoàn, Q. Bắc Từ Liêm, TP. Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 0348966862
Chúng tôi phân phối sản phẩm: Dung dịch vệ sinh họng ovix, Dung dịch vệ sinh mũi ovix baby, Dung dịch vệ sinh mũi ovix, dung dịch nhỏ tai ovix CẦN TUYỂN CỘNG TÁC VIÊN, NHÀ THUỐC, ĐẠI LÝ TRÊN TOÀN QUỐC
Hiện nay ovixbaby.com còn phân phối sản phẩm: Ovix họng, ovix baby mũi, ovix tai, phòng ngừa và làm giảm các triệu chứng viêm họng ,viêm Amidan, ho có đờm, ovix phòng và giảm triệu chứng viêm mũi dị ứng, viêm VA, viêm tai giữa ĐANG CẦN TUYỂN ĐẠI LÝ, CỘNG TÁC VIÊN, NHÀ THUỐC hợp tác
Keyword: ovix, ovix xịt mũi, ovix tốt không, mua ovix, mua ovix baby, ovix cho bé , viem mui di ung, nhỏ mũi, viêm mũi dị ứng, viêm va, viêm xoang, viêm xoang mũi, ovix baby,ovix baby, ovix xịt mũi, ovix baby là thuốc gì, ovix xịt mũi thành phần, ovix baby thành phần, ovix tai, ovix baby, ovix baby xịt mũi, ovix mua ở đâu


----------

